# Southern Hemisphere & Merengue makes Bamboo Sphere DIY



## EpiDemic (Mar 29, 2020)

You may fish and catch bugs as You like


You may take fruits only if you need them

You may use the able sisters and nooks cranny as You like

Please don't run over my flowers

I am most of the time afk

The Dodo Code is: LR0VT


----------



## Pnixie (Mar 29, 2020)

Thank you i'm on my way


----------



## rianne (Mar 29, 2020)

Cool, I'd like to come over and shop. :3


----------



## magicaldonkey2 (Mar 29, 2020)

i'll visit, if that's alright aha~


----------



## Stelline (Mar 29, 2020)

I'd like to come over as well~


----------



## TastyBells (Mar 29, 2020)

You rock Epi! Coming over to build my bug and fish collection!


----------



## marcko0412 (Mar 29, 2020)

I’d love to come over and check the shops if that’s alright


----------



## EpiDemic (Mar 29, 2020)

Sorry my Connection Just died. I will Open the gate again in i guess 3 or 4 hours, i will Post the Code Here


----------



## egyptianmarkos96 (Mar 29, 2020)

I'd love to come whenever you reopen!


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 29, 2020)

I would like to come over to do fishing, please?


----------



## Flunkifera (Mar 29, 2020)

I'd love to come over as well!!


----------



## Kurashiki (Mar 29, 2020)

whenever you reopen i'd love to come by!


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 29, 2020)

Could I please come over when you reopen?


----------



## EpiDemic (Mar 29, 2020)

Gates are Open again, Dodo Code is 492PK

Since i am working Home Office i am more afk than there.

I appreciate for everyone giving compliments, but Please dont feel Bad if i am afk and dont answer right away.
I read everything  

Hope you Guys have an good time on the island


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks for letting me come visit.

I was able to get some new bugs and fish for my museum and it was awesome

I left 1,000 bells by your museum as a thank you.

I hope to visit again soon!


----------



## teanopi (Mar 29, 2020)

Thanks again for letting us visit! ^^


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 29, 2020)

EpiDemic said:


> Gates are Open again, Dodo Code is 492PK
> 
> Since i am working Home Office i am more afk than there.
> 
> ...



Thank you! Are there any fruits you need?


----------



## Evadere (Mar 29, 2020)

Forgot to thank you for letting me visit


----------



## secretlyenvious (Mar 29, 2020)

EpiDemic said:


> Gates are Open again, Dodo Code is 492PK
> 
> Since i am working Home Office i am more afk than there.
> 
> ...



Are you still open? :0


----------



## EpiDemic (Mar 29, 2020)

secretlyenvious said:


> Are you still open? :0



nah, but i have to finish some work, if you want i may open it for you


----------



## kiomii (Mar 29, 2020)

EpiDemic said:


> nah, but i have to finish some work, if you want i may open it for you



I'd go to! and a friend of mine if you're willing to open!

- - - Post Merge - - -



EpiDemic said:


> nah, but i have to finish some work, if you want i may open it for you



I'd go to! and a friend of mine if you're willing to open!


----------



## Hikari (Mar 29, 2020)

id love to come too, once you're done with work!


----------



## EpiDemic (Mar 29, 2020)

have fun guys :* 
184GD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hikari said:


> id love to come too, once you're done with work!



the gate is opened as long as i have to work xD when i finished my work i have to sleep asap


EDIT:

btw. since i am from germany, i have night time, so you might get scorpions.
11:53 PM here btw.

EDIT2:

no, that's not my normal work schedule xD 
but i haven't done my work this weekend, so i have to finish it now, so no one will notice it tmw.


----------



## kiomii (Mar 29, 2020)

EpiDemic said:


> have fun guys :*
> 184GD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Thanks, dear!<3


----------



## Audrey Marie (Mar 29, 2020)

hey! i'd love to come but it's full right now, so if people could let me know when someone leaves or when i could come i would really appreciate it


----------



## EpiDemic (Mar 29, 2020)

Audrey Marie said:


> hey! i'd love to come but it's full right now, so if people could let me know when someone leaves or when i could come i would really appreciate it



i just wanted to write that someone left, now the next one is coming... :/

i hope you get here in time, i think i will be here like half an hour, then i have to go.

but you are any time welcome, as my gates open frequently you might get a chance


----------



## corlee1289 (Mar 29, 2020)

I’ll have to come by when there are less people~


----------



## EpiDemic (Mar 30, 2020)

i'm open again

The Dodo Code is: KR414


----------



## Jas (Mar 30, 2020)

i would love to come


----------



## rebornking (Mar 30, 2020)

Tell me when u arr free i am interested


----------



## HElizaJ (Mar 30, 2020)

Is this still open? I'd love to fish haha
And if so, is it worth bringing turnips with me?


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 30, 2020)

I keep missing this ahhh. Would you by chance be opening again sometime today? o:


----------



## EpiDemic (Apr 6, 2020)

New dodo Code: M2VVN


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Apr 6, 2020)

Cool, I would love to come over to shop if you're open


----------



## ichigomariti (Apr 6, 2020)

I’d like to come


----------



## swagdra (Apr 6, 2020)

i'll be coming soon! Thank you for opening!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 6, 2020)

I'll stop by also, thank you!


----------



## Sara? (Apr 6, 2020)

Hey i would love to come, i dont have any ACNH friends and with quarantine i would loe to have someone to play with from time to time and see our islands progression


----------



## EpiDemic (Apr 6, 2020)

Feel free to add my friendscode


----------



## Yontonsoup_ (Apr 6, 2020)

is you island still open?


----------



## EpiDemic (Apr 6, 2020)

Yontonsoup_ said:


> is you island still open?



I am afk and can't Check. But as long there was no disconnection, it should be online


----------



## icyii (Apr 6, 2020)

Looks like it's closed now. Would love to pop by when you open your gates again


----------



## EpiDemic (Apr 14, 2020)

New dodo code: H64L8


----------



## EpiDemic (Apr 14, 2020)

if no one comes the next 30 minutes i will close my gates


----------



## Spends (Apr 14, 2020)

Hiya, are you closed already?


----------



## EpiDemic (Apr 26, 2020)

The Dodo Code is: LR0VT


----------



## Framfrais (Apr 26, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## Succulent (Apr 26, 2020)

-


----------



## ChubbyPom (Apr 26, 2020)

EpiDemic said:


> nah, but i have to finish some work, if you want i may open it for you



Are you Open?  I would like to catch some fishes if you dont mind


----------



## Succulent (Apr 27, 2020)

Do you mind opening? :3


----------

